# Your Top 5 Absolute worst movies of all time



## Arbiter (Oct 24, 2007)

this thread is decicated to some of the worst movies that have ever graced the big screen, and im talking really crappy movies, in your opinion, post your top 5 worst movies of all time. give an explanation if you want to why they suck so bad...


1.Darkness(OMG, i have never seen a horror movie this bad in my entire life)
2.The Forgotten(this movie made no god damn sense whatsoever)
3.The Hills Have Eyes 2
4.28 Days later(im gonna get bashed for this i know it)
5.The Descent


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 24, 2007)

1. Cars
2. Cars
3. Cars
4. Cars
5. CARS


I was forced to watch it that many times ;_; I hate that movie so much....


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 24, 2007)

Babe 2: Pig in the City

Depressing as hell . . . ok, there's a dog in a doggie wheelchair. At one point he gets struck by a car, and in this SUPPOSED KID'S MOVIE we see his poor little body tumbling over and over. Then they show him in heaven, running around free of his wheelchair, chasing butterflies. Then he comes back to life. Back in his wheelchair. Are we supposed to be happy he's alive, or sad because he's crippled again?! This movie hates me, and it hates you, too.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 24, 2007)

Here's my list (not in any particular order):

-Disney's "Chicken Little" (it just lost touch of the Disney magic that worked so well for many of the past traditionally-hand drawn animated films)
-The Royal Tenenbaums (it just dragged on and on, and I stopped right in the middle because I couldn't take it anymore :x)
-Son of the Mask (I didn't see this, but who could really stand to watch THAT? :x)
-"The Giant Gila Monster" (Very poor story and effects (both visual and sound))
-The Phantom of the Opera (TV version from 1991) (I recieved it as a gift one Christmas and it was JUST HORRIBLE to watch. The ending did not follow the original novel's ending at all. <.< )


----------



## Lonely (Oct 24, 2007)

Two words  Happy _[size=xx-small]fucking-[/size]_Feet.

Never seen the movie.  I hate it because of the fact that it was on the TV at work _every fifteen minutes_. Then there was the stand that played a 10 second audio clip through presumeably a sedond hand drive-thru speaker.  That was pressed by one in five people (and everyone under 4 feet tall) 5 or more times.

*[size=x-small]HATE[/size] HATE [size=x-large]HATE[/size]*

...Some others...
Duce Bigalow 2: Should have been named, Rob Snider wanted to go to Amsterdam on Adam Sandler's money.

KARAS The...  Something or other:  was an hour too long, and ended half way through.  I refuse to watch the sequel.


----------



## acrau (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok here we go..

1.Gangland-when the stars of the movie are LL. Cool J and Ice T whom only appear for 10 seconds in the movie you know you are in for trouble.
2.Street Fighter The Movie.
3.Kiss and the Phantom
4.The Lost Skeleton Cadevera
5.Beyond Re-animator

If you have seen any of these movies you know EXACTLY what I mean...


----------



## Ahamsterdam (Oct 25, 2007)

.RoboCop 3 
.Super Mario Brothers  
.The Never Ending Story 2 (and its sequel)
.Van Helsing
.Escape from LA


----------



## Stockton (Oct 25, 2007)

Anything with Tim Allen, Cuba Gooding Jr. or Eddie Murphy made since 2000 or so.


----------



## Fiendish_Wolf (Oct 25, 2007)

1 DOOM
2. just about evey movie Hollywood nowadays
3. The majorty of Remakes 
4. Delta Force (chuck norris movie suck)


----------



## Azure (Oct 25, 2007)

1. Catwoman (Halle Berry is cute tho)
2. Taxi
3. Elektra
4. Ballistic Exks vs Sever
5. Any movie with Angelina Jolie, her lips look like rafts blown up with Botox


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 25, 2007)

-Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron
-90% of Disney Sequels here
-High School Musical
-Son of the Mask
-The Incredible Hulk.

I heard that they completely ruined who Catwoman was in the movie...Did they give her superpowers? From what I heard, she has the power to decrease the quality of the movie every time she talks.


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 25, 2007)

1 naruto movie 1
2 naruto movie 2
3 naruto movie 3
4 naruto movie 4 (soon to be)
5 ....there isnt a naruto movie 5 so uhh. soilent green!


----------



## Option7 (Oct 25, 2007)

-High School Musical (I was forced into watching this one, absolute torture)
-A.I. (Just poor)
-Spirit (I'm lucky to still be alive)
-Valiant (Yawn)
-Natural Born Killers (DULL)


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 26, 2007)

Napoleon Dynamite immediately comes to mind >: C


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything which empithieses on pointless action (ie. car chases, fights, explosions, raunchy sex scenes) more than charecter development, emotion, progression, artistic input and having a point. So basicly Michael Bay and everyone worse.


----------



## lance.f (Oct 26, 2007)

Super mario brother live action


----------



## Option7 (Oct 26, 2007)

^ Oh man, that was a *poor* movie XD


----------



## Brokoro (Oct 27, 2007)

I'm sorry but all of you are full of FAIL!
NONE of you are correct, the worst movies of all time are as follows.

1. Falling Down
2. Dr. T & the women
3. High Fidelity
4. Going Overboard
5. Lost In Translation (for some awful reason it appeals to me but its so~ terrible!!!)

No matter what you say, those first two are irreplaceable and non negotiable.  If you wish to contest it, watch those movies before going any further...


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Oct 27, 2007)

Lonely said:
			
		

> Two words  Happy _[size=xx-small]fucking-[/size]_Feet.



Oh, yeah, I definitely didn't care much for the writing in Happy Feet; it wasn't that great (though there were a few jokes from the Latino peguins that I thought were pretty funny). <.<


----------



## kitetsu (Oct 27, 2007)

- Most Disney sequels. Like Cinderella 3.

- Americanized Jet Li movies.

- Americanized Jackie Chan movies. (even Jackie himself admits he's frustrated at how they treat him like a child)

- TMNT (2007)

- Underworld


----------



## Nightintodream (Oct 27, 2007)

i like all moves the same BUT OMG Cinderella with brandy in it made me sick


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 27, 2007)

Envy was a pretty bad movie... Va-poo-rize. I don't actually remember a lot of my bad movies because they were just so forgettable.

...Oh and High School Musical because I couldn't stand to watch it for more than ten minutes. I'm surprised I remembered it, even.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 29, 2007)

*Thin Red Line*.  It's supposed to be a war movie.  That about sums it up.  It has a point, but you have to overcome the urge to sleep before you can get it.  I've failed to make it through this movie without napping.

*Titanic*.  Made me wish there were no survivors on that damned boat.

*Eyes Wide Shut*.  Not even the "love scene" could save this movie.  Watch the first five minutes and you've seen the whole movie.  Just repeat the clip for two hours.

*Resident Evil 2: Apocalypse*.  She jumps off of an invisible ramp to burst through the stained glass into the church on her motorcycle... She rolls the bike at a licker and it goes into the air, then she shoots it to blow it up.  Why?  Nobody knows.  Nemesis had no tentacles and cried and apparently moved slowly and used a chain gun.  Why?  This movie just has "why?" written all over it.  My friends and I saw it when it came out and trust me, we were not silent in the movie theater.

*Underworld 2*.  The first Underworld was stupid.  The second Underworld just blew my mind.  Worst sex scene ever.  You got a werewolf and a vampire bumping uglies and they stay in human form?!  Come on!  Why have a special effects budget at all?  This all ignores the fact that apparently he was grinding against the table and she was getting off on her own imagination.  I let the audience know he was missing the mark and drew more laughs than the film could hope to do on its own.


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 29, 2007)

MASTER WOULD NOT APPROVE


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 29, 2007)

Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> *Underworld 2*.  The first Underworld was stupid.  The second Underworld just blew my mind.  Worst sex scene ever.  You got a werewolf and a vampire bumping uglies and they stay in human form?!  Come on!  Why have a special effects budget at all?  This all ignores the fact that apparently he was grinding against the table and she was getting off on her own imagination.  I let the audience know he was missing the mark and drew more laughs than the film could hope to do on its own.



Just watched that the other day, thinking back on it, there wasn't even any point in having that scene. To be honest it wasn't really in her character to have screwed him. The only reason for it would have been to what happens later on in the film (omg spoiler). NO, she doesn't get pregnant either, I'm guessing Michael secretly picked up a stash of rubbers from the interrogation safehouse and planned the whole thing. Dirty buggah. O:


----------



## silvertwilight (Oct 29, 2007)

so like did anyone else watch soilent green?
IT WAS PEOPLE?!?


----------



## MadPlumber (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmm ... worst movie experiences ... well, in no particular order ...

*Fantastic Four*  My sister wanted me to watch this with her in the theater.  I was annoyed that I spent so much money for tickets and confections for such a miserable movie that I went on a rant that ended up making her cry.  I'm so horrible!

*Giant*  I feel it is an overlong Hollywood fluff-fest.  The only reason it's considered a classic is because it's got James Dean in it, and even that's not enough to make it watchable.  I popped the tape out thirty minutes into the thing.

*Armageddon*  I hate the way Michael Bay makes movies.  Even if he didn't direct this, it would still be garbage.

*The Star Wars Prequels*  My sister made me sit through a marathon of all three of these movies.  The original Star Wars Trilogy has been my childhood babysitter and they still remain my favorite movies.  These prequels, however, are pain parades.  I don't care how many people want to say I'm looking through rose-colored lenses, the prequels would be bad movies even if they weren't Star Wars.

*Star Crash*  Now this is a bad movie that was actually a _good experience!_  I deliberately rented what I thought was a cheap, campy movie and I got exactly what I wanted when I found this one!  It's first-class MST3K riffing material!  I had a lot of fun with this one!


----------



## OmegaGoji (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, I've seen quite a number of Bad movies in my time, typically with Joel/Mike and the Bots mind you, but that still doesn't make the movies themselves any better.

Mantos: Hands of Fate~ I mean, come on, it's either the best home movie made with professional equpiment or the worst feature film made with a home movie budget. But yes, the Master would not approve.

Million Dollar Mystery~ Any movie that forces the audience to figure out the ending like homework deserves to be on my list

That's all I can think of for now


----------



## Zero_Point (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty much every recent Sci-fi Channel original movie, "Stan Lee's Harpies" being the most recent rollercoaster of faggotry I've seen.



			
				Brokoro said:
			
		

> 1. Falling Down



I actually liked falling down. I mean, who HASN'T felt like going bat-shit nuts on some of the people you encounter everyday?


----------



## Get-dancing (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that I thought about it:
Showgirls
Glitter
Battlefield Earth
Baby Geniuses 
Howard the duck

Also should also point out that Pearl Harbour, Bad Boys 2 and Armegeddon where all dirrected by my mortal nemisies, Bay. He dosen't really understand how cineographry works. He ignores critics. He is very opinionated and closed minded. He sucks so bad he swallows.

If only Hitchcock or Kubrick where still alive.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Oct 30, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Howard the duck



I dunno, I remember that big blue stop motion lobster thingie as being kind of neat. 


I'm also nominating:

FAUST - LOVE OF THE DAMNED for crappy monsters and a lead actor who couldn't keep his accent straight, CHARLIE'S ANGELS: FULL THROTTLE for taking an enjoyable concept and somehow driving it into the ground, and also for killing my favorite character, anything made by the Sci Fi channel for general crimes against CGI, and TITANIC for being boring as hell and yet so popular my sisters insisted on watching it when I had no way to escape.


----------



## Hornwolf (Oct 30, 2007)

These are in no particular order!!! I have no order for them! I think they're as bad as each other!!

1: The Village
2: Madagascar
3: Garfield the Movie*
4: Anaconda
5: The Ring 2
6: Bridge To Terabithia 
7: Valiant
8: Shrek
9: Shrek 2
10: Shrek the Third

*I am loyal to the comic strip and the movie sh@t all over it!

I nearly fell asleep during Shrek the Third!


----------



## DragonRift (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll break the rule and list ten instead!  :O

10. *The Matrix Revolutions*... Shittiest ending to any trilogy.
9. *Ultraviolet*... All the best fight choreography in the world couldn't save this piece of crap from its atrocious acting and lousy story.
8. *Spider-man 3*... Overhyped and overblown.  Too many villains and too much crying made this the worst entry in the series.
7. *Batman & Robin*...  Do I really have to explain why?
6. *Howard the Duck*... Some bad movies can be fun.  This one's just plain bad.
5. *Armageddon*... Made buy a guy who doesn't know jack shit about space and general physics.  This movie was a joke.
4. *Baby Geniuses*... I fucking hate babies.  And this movie just makes me hate them even more.
3. *Battlefield Earth*... Movies like this make me wish MST3K was still on the air.
2. *tie* All of the "*Adjective*" *Movies*... These are NOT funny.  AT ALL.  If you laugh at them, you suck!
1. *Freddy Got Fingered*  <-- if you like this movie, you deserve to be beaten to death by midgets with hot spatulas.


----------



## RaSona (Nov 3, 2007)

Anything by disney with a number 2, 3, 4, or whatever next to it.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Nov 3, 2007)

This is a horror movie?!?

1. The Blair Witch Project
A bunch of idiots running around in the woods? Not even slightly scary. I wanted my money back.

2. Teen Wolf
I know this is actually a comedy, not a horror movie . . . but really, that mini-sasquatch werewolf makeup was godawful. He looked like he had hypertrichosis, not lycanthropy.

3. Saw (any of them)
I've seen worse stuff on those surgery shows on thr Discovery Health channel.

4. Mars Attacks
The movie that made me realize the cool Tim Burton who made stuff like Beetlejuice had been replaced by an evil, talentless pod person. The funny parts weren't funny, the scary parts weren't scary, it made no sense whatsoever and dragged on for hours.

5. The Gingerdead Man
It's a killer cookie. Who's voiced by Gary Busey. Need I say more?


----------



## Zha'krisstol (Nov 3, 2007)

- Titanic
- Crouching tiger hidden dragon
- I know/still know what you did last summer
- Blair Witch Project
- The Wickerman (Nicolas Cage remake bag of shite)

Also most disney and disney/pixar stuff

There's loads more i hate, generally certain genres (chick-flicks, muscle-action, Jim Carey stuff, Robin Williams stuff)


----------



## Krystalynn (Nov 3, 2007)

Goodburger.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 3, 2007)

1.   Donny Darco.  It's not smart, it's not trippy, and it's full of utter shit.
2.   The Blair Witch Project.   It was SHIT. Fucking SHIT. Why anyone liked it is BEYOND me.
3.   The Exorcist.   So fucking boring.
4.   The Ring. (The American one)   A shit re-hash of a decent film.
5.   The Last Castle.    It was alright until they whipped out the fucking trebuchet and shit. Starts well, and then the ending was woeful.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 3, 2007)

1. Lord of the G-Strings
2. Alien vs. Predator
3. Cannibal the Musical
4. Kung-Pow
5. Northfork
Bonus 6: Bikini Biker Bandits Go to Hell

THIS IS NOT OPINION. ITS A FACT.

in b4 someone spells Donnie Darko wrong...wait


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 3, 2007)

jellyhurwit said:
			
		

> in b4 someone spells Donnie Darko wrong...wait



Shit, I just got burned. 

I didn't know so I just thought "That'll do."
Still hate it to bits.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 3, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> 1.   Donny Darco.  It's not smart, it's not trippy, and it's full of utter shit.
> 2.   The Blair Witch Project.   It was SHIT. Fucking SHIT. Why anyone liked it is BEYOND me.
> 3.   The Exorcist.   So fucking boring.



Tell me about it. Who wants to see a boring film with relationship to reality, the other arts, individual viewers, and society at large? I muchly prefer films which insult my intelegence by being shovelled with boobs, explosions and car chases with no thinking required.


----------



## Bloodangel (Nov 3, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know what? I could have made a big, rambling speech against you, but it is my educated guess from your reply to my personal choice of my personaly most unenjoyable movie-watching experiances that you have your head so far up your own ass you can watch yourself chew.

And just so you know, I highly enjoy smart, intelligent films. I found A Beautiful mind to be something of an experiance.

I also enjoy tits, car chases, explosions and gunfights.

In closing, bite me. I couldn't care less, you handsome devil. 

And what do you know? I got to make a rambling speech. It's just comeing up roses for me today.


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 4, 2007)

-1: Wolf Creek. I wanted to die watching this piece of garbage. Seriously it sucked SOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad, it wasn't scary at all and made me think Alstraila is was the offical *RETARD* Captiol of the world.

-2: Hostile: For the first half of this diarreehea mess people somehow were stone enough to like an wheren't dead, I swear to God I thought I'd rented a porno by accident. It wasn't scary, the characters were so lame. The movie was so over hyped, it sucked haedcore.

-3: The Resident Evil films: First off, they're nothing like the games I know and love. Second they're horrible horror movies overall. They make no sense. I never bothered wasting my time with extinction, I stopped caring around the second one's first introduction of the UBCS guys.

-4: Silent Hill: I hate this movie because it so so good until the end. Where it litterally looks like they just forgot to put an ending to the film. I actually looked through the special features for the ending, I couldn't find it. So it set me up, and once again I wanted to die after watching it.

-5: Bloodrayne: Ok, I've never been able to stomach the whole film because it sucked that bad. It had once again almost nothing to do with the games (common theme amongst video game movies these days), it wasn't entertaining. Micheal Maddson was the only actor who appeared like he gave a fuck about his preformence in the movie, the rest literal seemed like they were forced to be in the film. This was another movie that made me wish I was dead.

-6: Cars: I don't need to validate my reasoning with this one

-7: Happy Feet: the only reason it's not number 6 is because I was high on acid when I watched it and I still thought it sucked.

-8: Hulk: .........................................................it sucked[/i][/b]


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 4, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because most Hollowood films suck at it, that's why. 
But then again you have to think how the hell can they fuck up a straight up explosion ridden, car chase shoot-out, boobfest but they manage to screw them up too :?.

The real failures are the ones that aim high and hit low. Or ones that aim low and hit even lower.

Family Guy nutshells Blair Witch quite well.

P.S. You spelled intelligence


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 4, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 4, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> -1: Wolf Creek. I wanted to die watching this piece of garbage. Seriously it sucked SOOOOOOOOOOOOO bad, it wasn't scary at all and made me think Alstraila is was the offical *RETARD* Captiol of the world.
> 
> -2: Hostile: For the first half of this diarreehea mess people somehow were stone enough to like an wheren't dead, I swear to God I thought I'd rented a porno by accident. It wasn't scary, the characters were so lame. The movie was so over hyped, it sucked haedcore.
> 
> ...



-1: Wolf Creek- never seen it before, but i did hear is was pretty stupid.

-2: Hostile- agreed, it sucked big time. porno+horror does mix well.

-3: The Resident Evil films- First one sucked. second one was good. third one was decent. But they will never live up to the games at all.

-4: Silent Hill- Actually one of the better video game to movie ideas. wasn't that bad either. ending sucked though.

-5: Bloodrayne- If it's got the name Uwe Boll on it, then you know it's gonna suck, didn't Alone in the Dark and House of the Dead teach you anything? (no offense dude)

-6: Cars- decent

-7: Happy Feet- ehhh it was ok

-8: Hulk- Ang Lee cannot make superhero films


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 4, 2007)

Krystalynn said:
			
		

> Goodburger.



Movie I forgot to put on my list. So to make up for my pervious mistake.

-9 Goodburger: First off the fucking videotape cartage was organge, with pissed the fuck out of me. The only good actor was the skinny black kid who acted like he'd had half his brain removed and was stoned. The story was crap, the movie made me want to kill everyone in it with a shotgun loaded with rocksalt which would take a few hours. This movie was so bad, half way through it I punched myself repeatedly in the cortch to end my pain. But it didn't make me want to die so it's numba nine!


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 4, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> -1: Wolf Creek- never seen it before, but i did hear is was pretty stupid.
> 
> -2: Hostile- agreed, it sucked big time. porno+horror does mix well.
> 
> ...



on the whole Bloodrayne thing, I tried watching it just to see how bad it was. and the only reason I didn't mesion Alone in the Dark is because I've never watched pass the first ten minutes of the film, because it sucked donkey dick and ergo I couldn't think of too much to insult it about, and the disk was the most gratafying thing I've ever oblitrated with a shotgun in my life. And I find the House of the Dead movies so bad they're two of the best horror-comedies I've ever watched.

Never submit yourself to the torture I do for my fellow man. I watch the worst of movies so you don't have to. If a movie comes out and you don't know if it sucks or not e-mail me, I'll watch it and report back with my findings. Same with video games, I've played the worst of the worst. Believe me, I've actually seen movies so horrible I refuse to even think their names.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 4, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me guess, there all Sci-Fi channel movies right?


----------



## KazukiFerret (Nov 4, 2007)

Arbiter said:
			
		

> KazukiFerret said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you has wonned the cookie. '80% of what they produce is abosulte poison.'-quote= Andrew Jenkins


----------



## westiebetch (Nov 5, 2007)

I have seen a lot of movies I've hated, but these are the ones I recall easily...

1. Phantom of the Opera. I haven't even seen it, but the musical is an atrocity and a pus-infested rotting wound on the face of musical theatre, so I can only imagine the movie to be even worse. THIS IS FACT: PHANTOM SUCKS.

2. Corpse Bride. Hello? Character development? What's that? 

3. The Cave. Simply terrible. The Descent is a much better alternative.

4. Princess Diaries 2: Royal Engagement. I would have rather spent the time gouging my own eyes out with an orange peeler, even if it did have Julie Andrews in it.

5. Any remake of a classic horror film, with a possible exception of The Omen.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 5, 2007)

KazukiFerret said:
			
		

> Arbiter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YAY FOR COOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




and yes, they do produce alot of crap on the channel, but hey, some of what they make is shockingly decent


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Nov 6, 2007)

1. Autumn in New York- you should never be so bored in a movie that you notice they repeat a costume.

2. Crossroads- I've only seen about 2 minutes of this, and it was enough for me.

3. A  Christmas Story- oh. my. god.  How I hate this christmas classic.  I find it very anoying.

4. Rudy- I hate most sports movies simply on principle.  But now when i see it, i'm like, "hey, a hobbit's playing football!"

5. DragonHeart- I could not get past how utterly UGLY the guy who played the prince was.  ANd it was a bad fantasy movie all around.


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 6, 2007)

1. The Passion of The Christ - Being an apathetic agnostic, I felt angered when I was taken to see this movie in attempts to convert me to Christianity, argument by emotion won't work on me. First off, the premise of the movie seemed pointless. I didn't feel like paying money to watch someone get the shit beat out of them. Secondly, the complete lack of English forced me to read the subtitles nonstop, which when combined with my sub par vision made me feel like I was reading a book when I had to squint continually simply to read the dialog.  Thirdly, having very little to no exposure to the bible or its contents, I had almost no idea about what the hell was going on the entire time. Fourthly, the movie was far too long not to mention it wasn't at all interesting or appealing making it seem ever longer. Fifthly, the person with me attempted to guilt trip me into believing in Christianity right after the movie, which, forgive the expression, made me want to crucify them.

2. Hairspray (2007) - The only part where I laughed was never.

3. Soul Plane - 9 minutes scared me away forever.

4. The Chronicles of Narnia - I never stopped hoping a nuclear apocalypse would wipe out the whole world of Narnia.

5. Garfield - I watched maybe 5 minutes of that movie, and immediately lost respect for orange cats everywhere.


----------



## Sentient36 (Nov 6, 2007)

BijouxDeFoxxe said:
			
		

> 1. Autumn in New York- you should never be so bored in a movie that you notice they repeat a costume.
> 
> 2. Crossroads- I've only seen about 2 minutes of this, and it was enough for me.
> 
> ...



About number three, I let myself become _'brainwashed'_ over that movie along with furry pr0n, which soon led me into posting a pic in the wrong oekaki back in 2002. I lost a few friends because of that mistake. =/

Anyway, here's my bottom five list:

*1.* Home Alone 3 - Watched it with my father, didn't like it that much.
*2.* Battlefield Earth - Okay, I actually heard about this movie on Wikipedia, mentioning how it fails to impress pretty hard. When I watched the ending parts on either HBO or Cinemax, that article proved right.
*3.* Pluto Nash - Its humor could've been improved a little more, however, the final results made it become filled with total lameness.
*4.* Street Fighter Movie - I prefer the video games instead of this trashy movie. Like Battlefield Earth, I heard about why this one fails as well on Wikipedia. Thank goodness I watched part of it, not the whole thing.
*5.* NIMH 2 - The reason why this universally fails so hard is because it doesn't exactly fit with the original's continuity and/or plot. That's just my view on its extreme controversy.

That's all from me. =)


----------



## quark (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm absolutely dumbfounded by some of the movies that you guys think are bad. The Descent? 28 Days Later? The Exorcist? Oh nelly.  Don't worry, excellent movies, I still love you.
These are the five that come to mind. I usually can tell what movies I'll like and dislike, and unless I'm forced to watch something, I can usually avoid movies that I know I'll hate.

1: Love Actually.  My breaking point was when the father tells his 10 year old son that he better go confess his love to the 10 year old girl he has a crush on, because she might be 'the love of his life' and he might not have another chance. HELLO? HE'S 10! He's got his WHOLE LIFE to worry about this crap. Aughhhhhhh.  Horrible, sappy, feel good pile of crap movie.  Feel good movies make me feel bad.
2: Happy Feet. This movie is the prime reason why I have come to hate penguins.   Cause there's nothing more fun than watching a retarded penguin with no social skills attempt to sing and dance. Plus, they totally ruined what was once a great Queen song. Thanks a lot, penguins. Thanks a lot.
3: The Matrix Reloaded. Sex/rave scene. That alone was enough to make me avoid anything else related to the Matrix
4: Pearl Harbour.  First I was bored by the hour of god awful love story. Then I was bored by the solid hour of dropping bombs. Then I fell asleep, and was spared the rest of that trainwreck of a movie.
5.  I dunno. Something with Diane Keaton in it. She bugs me for some reason. Maybe because she always plays some richie rich snob with a mansion and does that annoying thing where she squacks when she's surprised and everyone is supposed to find it funny and charming.  I don't!


----------



## Surgat (Nov 6, 2007)

How can anybody think _The Exorcist_ sucked? Seriously. D: 

1. *Manos: the Hands of Fate*

2. *Epic Movie*. I want my 90 or so minutes back. 

3. *Super Mario Brothers* 

4. *Battlefield Earth* 

5. *Ultraviolet*. Bad acting, uninteresting characters and plot, shitty plot in general. It was made with a plot you may not understand.   

I believe 1-4 go without saying. 

*Beowulf*, the CGI movie, looks like it'll suck too (Grendel's mother as a temptress, lines like "Madness? Blasphemy? I am hacker, slasher, blah blah blah - this is SPARTAAA I, am, BEOWULF", plus plot deviations from important parts of the story? Fail). 

Honorable Mention: 
*Rotten Shit Fest The Chronicles of Riddick*. Again, terrible acting (overacted), uninteresting plot, extremely, ridiculously grandiose compared to the original, character development focused mainly on making the protagonist look awesome, etc.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 7, 2007)

1. Any Adam Sandler movie. Seriously. I hate "toilet humor".
2. ANY "toilet humor" movie.
3. The Pirate Movie. (Supposed to be a comedic spoof of "Pirates of Penzance", but fails in every way. One of those "career killer" movies.)
4. Pirates Of The Caribbean 2. No joke. Two and a half hours of nothing but set-up for the third movie (but was so disgusted by 2 that I don't care to see 3)
5. Pretty much any sequel. 90% of sequels suck, and ony exist to make more money for the already rich movie studio.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Nov 7, 2007)

Let me see here....sine its only movie in the movie theater.....i've only ever seen a few <.< So yeah....sorry if i can't fill 5 spots total

1. Harry Potter 1: >.> I was dragged along without any choice. Don't like harry potter either
2. Harry Potter 2: >.> Same as above
3. Team America: Dragged along once again. Didn't like it. Its just not my kind of thing
Edit:
4. The Incredible Hulk: Was dragged along. It bored the hell out of me. And the poor frog toad thing ;.;

And yeah thats it. Eitherwise i never go to movies and if i do they're usually the ones i wanted to see that were good.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 7, 2007)

Most films nowdays suck anyways because most people confuse film as an entertainment form, not an art form.


----------



## Get-dancing (Nov 7, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Surgat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure (Nov 7, 2007)

Not only is beowulf in CGI, but it features Angelina Jolie.  Her disgusting visage will be ruining perhaps the first action novel of all time.  Even Grendel is afraid of her gigantic raft lips.


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 7, 2007)

Get-dancing said:
			
		

> Most films nowdays suck anyways because most people confuse film as an entertainment form, not an art form.



true, but the real reason why most films these days suck is cause Hollywood is running out of ideas for new movies, so now all we see in movies are movies based off novels, animes, and remakes of classic movies like Halloween


----------



## JohnConnor (Feb 28, 2008)

-Terminator 3:  Rise of the Machines (Why, oh why, can't the CIA disappear Johnathan Mostow to Guantanamo Bay?)
-Anything with Rob Schneider (The Benchwarmers notwithstanding)
-Anything with Adam Sandler (Billy Madison notwithstanding)
-Anything directed by Joel Shumacher (Falling Down notwithstanding)
-Blues Brothers 2000 (For two reasons:  a.  It tries too hard to be like the original, but doesn't even come close.  And b.  It was released in 1998, not 2000 {I know, pretty shallow reason})


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Feb 28, 2008)

Uh..

-Spice World
-That one with Kelly Clarkson and Justin Guarini (however its spelt, freakin American Idol people)
-Gigli
-Catwoman
-Incredible Hulk

Even if a movie is bad I can tend to watch it and not care.. but man these are pretty bad. These are only ones I remember though, my sis has Netflix and gets some shitty movies but they are so bad I don't remember the names.

-Onyx


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Feb 28, 2008)

Not in any particular order

Pathfinder ---Wtf, Indains spoke clear English in the 15th century or when ever that movie took place?
Catwoman ---'nuff said
Death Proof ---I've never been disappointed with any of Quintin Tarantino's movies but I really want my 2 hours back 
Step Up ---I wanted to kill myself while watching this (Note: NEVER let your girlfriend decide what movie you both see)
Elektra ---I didn't think it could get any worse than Dare Devil


----------



## Renian (Feb 29, 2008)

I only really have one to mention...

1. Battlefield Earth. Has some very interesting quotes from critics, most of them warranted and  well deserved. Roger Ebert mentioned the sound being something like slamming the boom microphone inside a trashcan. Another mentioned how the only colors were grayish purple black  and a sickly washed out yellow that looked like someone urinated on the film. This critic also mentioned that doing so probably wasn't a bad idea either.


----------



## pitonpeludo (Mar 1, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> - Most Disney sequels. Like Cinderella 3.



The idea of _Cinderella 3_ seems exactly like something Mad TV would make fun of. Disney has now turned to time travel to make more stories!?
I haven't seen the movie, but I'm giving my thoughts on a spoiler plot I read up on.

Some of my worst movies are:

_Deck the Halls_
_Dude, Where's My Car_
_Dumb and Dumberer_
_A Christmas Story_


----------



## spikey2k (Mar 2, 2008)

The Story Of Riki. Or Riki-Oh. Whatever you want to call it.

I watched it for it's splatterfest atributes and it did deliver...Mind you I literally could not think for about an hour after I watched it...It was the most bizzare matriel ever put on celluloid, but I think everyone should watch it, just ot experince it for themselves.

Crocodile Hunter Collision coarse.

I had to watch this so many times, any quality that might of been good was diminished.

Shadow Walkers.

One of the few movies I have not finished, and don't regret it at all.

The Omen Remake.

The whole movie theater was laughing, it was terrible, horrible and just disgusting to call that a movie, trying to pay homage to the other satanic masterpieace.

X-Men 3.

Read the comics then talk to me.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 2, 2008)

-High School Musical
-High School Musical 2
-The inevitable next 3 sequels to High School Musical (be afraid)


----------



## southmunjoy (Mar 8, 2008)

Night Of The Leapa's -- Cheezy Science fiction flick from the early 70's, where gigantic bloodthirsty mutant rabbits run wild and terrorise the folks of the California desert. It had an all star cast too. FWIW, I like cheesy B films, but this is just tedious. --Please, there is no way in fucking hell that Giant Bunnies can be frightful apparitions.

All The Presidents Men - This was a movie about the reporters that broke the story that led to the Watergate scandal, and caused the eventual resignation of Richard Nixon. Other people have found it suspenseful and interesting. Not I.

Almost any film that features the title of a (sometimes) decent film followed by a numeral. This includes all of the Freddie Films. It does not include the Terminator films.


----------



## southmunjoy (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry, double posted that.


----------



## Foggy (Mar 17, 2008)

date movie
any of those damn penguin movies
the core
semi pro
Aladdin 4: Jafar may need glasses


----------



## Stryke (Mar 19, 2008)

Taladega Knights
Spaceballs
Semi-Pro
Epic Movie
Date Movie


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 20, 2008)

Hm, lets see.

1. Jumper
2. Jumper
3. Jumper 
4. Jumper
5. Jumper

The movie just failed entirely


			
				Arbiter said:
			
		

> Get-dancing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No that is not true. Hollywood is not running out of ideas, they are just not hiring the right people to come up with new ones


----------



## Eshmasesh (Mar 24, 2008)

There isn't nearly enough b-rated cheese in this thread! Bloodz vs. Wolvez, anyone? This is as bad as bad gets.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2008)

5. The Incredible Hulk
4. Catwoman, who has the superpower to make the movie suck more every time she talks.
3. Garfield the Movie
2. All Dogs go to Heaven Christmas Carol
1. High School Musical. (It's not really mean for high-schoolers...)


----------



## Meliz (Mar 27, 2008)

super mario brothers movie rocks some serious dong.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 27, 2008)

Every live action Batman movie between Batman Returns and Batman Begins.
The Fantastic Four movies.

I think that's 5.  I'd LOVE to submit MORE names, but... whatever.

(batman forever, batman and robin... hm, maybe only 2 there)

In which case I'd like to submit House of the Dead, just in case.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2008)

Dungeons & Dragons
As much as I love dragons, I couldn't even watch it twice.
Starship Troopers 2
There are no words for this.
War of the worlds
I actually prefered it when I saw it a second time. In German. Being unable to understand a word and missing the first 20 minutes or so was actually better. 
Driller Killer
Saw it a long time ago and spent most of the time not knowing what was happening.
Hostel
Everything before the last 20 minutes sucks


----------



## aurindrix (Apr 13, 2008)

My 5 most spited films?

1) Super Mario Brothers
2) Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 3
3) Meet the Spartans
4) Epic Movie
5) White chicks

The films that irritate me the most are horribly scripted/ancient jokes, video game/franchise adaptations that turn out disgraceful, and thumping on racial stereotypes for a source of humor.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 14, 2008)

Kazam
space jam
blood rain (I dont care if I misspeled it, they didnt care that they killed the hope I had for that movie.)
Doom... just... no, that was fail.
the Ninja turtules movie, that was also fail, I  mean come on, if you are going to make a ninja turtles movie make one with the old 80 cartoon, not this '00 crap.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 15, 2008)

Napoleon Dynamite (sp >.<)
High School Musical ( . . . )
Margot at the Wedding (the was seriously the biggest WTF movie I've ever watched T.T And not in a good way.)
Mulan II (I was so excited about that movie when it came out, but when I finally got to see it it was just so AWFUL.)
Happy feet (really just an entirely unnecessary movie T.T)


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 15, 2008)

-Napolean Dynamite
-High School Musical
-High School Musical 2
-Freddy got Fingered
-Street Fighter Movie


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 15, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> 1. Cars
> 2. Cars
> 3. Cars
> 4. Cars
> ...



It only took once for me XD


----------



## Vore Writer (Apr 15, 2008)

1: How the Grinch Stole Christmas. I like the cartoon, but the live action movie was just bad.
2: What Women Want. I wonder if Mel Gibson ever thought "why the hell did I do that movie?"
3: Cars. Ugh
4: Home on the Range. Ugh, but at least they had Roseanne play a part she fits.
5: Balto 2. I like the first and third, but the second is just horrible.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's my list of worst movies of all time:

1. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (1990)
2. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles II: Secret of the Ooze
3. Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles III
4. TMNT (2007)
5. War of the Worlds (2005)


----------



## amtrack88 (Apr 19, 2008)

1. Cool World (1992)
2. Fun with Dick and Jane
3. Hangar 18 (1980)
4. Scary Movie 2
5. Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 19, 2008)

Doom, just fail...
Battlefield Earth, if you watch it you could die because its so bad
everything by Uwe Boll
High School musical, just no...don't make another...god damnit.
Resident Evil, slaughtered the games...and put them in a metal bucket and fed it to Ã­ll-tempered sea bass.


----------



## RedVein (Apr 19, 2008)

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Katana2 (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't actually have any "worst movies", because I really only watch good movies (what's the point of going against reviews to see something shitty?).



			
				Hyenaworks said:
			
		

> *Eyes Wide Shut*.  Not even the "love scene" could save this movie.  Watch the first five minutes and you've seen the whole movie.  Just repeat the clip for two hours.



I hear this a lot; many people have called it Kubrick's worst film. The only issue is the sluggish third act (in which the pauses between the characters are almost comical; I want to think Kubrick never got to finish editing, but apparently it was his final cut). However, it's still very good. If you've read the original novella, Traumnovelle, you'll see a little more (*Eyes Wide Shut* is probably Kubrick's most faithful adaptation of anything, haha) than what's in the film. In any case, the major downfall of this movie was caused by the atrocious advertising campaign that went into false detail about how it was a naughty, naughty movie and that you should totally bring your date to it so you can have her jerk you off in the back of the theater during the thirty-minute orgy sequence but, alas, it was not. Horny audiences were instead presented with a slow-burn cognition film on fidelity, which is probably even more fascinating than if had been the porn romp it was promised to have been (it didn't help Kubrick was incredibly secretive about the film during its record-breaking 400-day shoot). In any case, the slow third act and anticlimactic release are still affecting the movie today. And the distributors are still billing it as a wild sex thriller.



			
				southmunjoy said:
			
		

> All The Presidents Men - This was a movie about the reporters that broke the story that led to the Watergate scandal, and caused the eventual resignation of Richard Nixon. Other people have found it suspenseful and interesting. Not I.



I want to completely shoot you down for this one, because I find Watergate fascinating (if I could I'd probably major in it), but *All The President's Men* was a little too slow. I wonder if Sidney Lumet could have done a better job directing. Still amazing, though



			
				Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> Margot at the Wedding (the was seriously the biggest WTF movie I've ever watched T.T And not in a good way.)



And I so wanted to like it, too. Gorgeously shot, though.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 20, 2008)

1. Epic Movie
2. Clueless (First and only movie I've ever walked out of the theatre on)
3. Any Austin Powers movie
4. Any Adam Sandler movie
5. The Benchwarmers


----------

